# E36 5 speed swap



## Exhaust_leak (Mar 21, 2019)

Looking to 5 speed swap my 96 328is. Been doing a lot of research on the topic and the route to go seems to be buying a donor with a 5 speed. A buddy in my town has a 95 318 with the 5 speed he is looking to junk (195k on dash, still runs and is capable of driving), figured if I could get it for cheap enough it might be worth getting for the swap. Would it be worth it to buy this car, maybe at least for the pedal setup and to at least have a donor for other parts, or should I just try to find a 5 speed 328i? The only things holding me back from buying the vehicle is it has 195k on it and I was told I'd need to bypass the immobilizer for the car to do the swap, unsure of if that's true or not. This might have been covered in other threads ( yes I've looked and haven't found much in regards to ews II and the immo. Any input is appreciated ***x1f44d;


----------

